# [RISOLTO] Come installare vmware 7.1 ?

## stifler83

Per motivi di lavoro, devo installare vmware workstation 7.1 l'installazione procede senza problemi, ma riscontro questo problema in fase di avvio della workstation.

Allego qui sotto il cat del log

```
nov 08 22:16:28.552: app-139928115271408| Log for VMware Workstation pid=4608 version=7.1.2 build=build-301548 option=Release

nov 08 22:16:28.552: app-139928115271408| The process is 64-bit.

nov 08 22:16:28.552: app-139928115271408| Host codepage=UTF-8 encoding=UTF-8

nov 08 22:16:28.552: app-139928115271408| Logging to /tmp/vmware-root/setup-4608.log

nov 08 22:16:28.683: app-139928115271408| modconf query interface initialized

nov 08 22:16:28.684: app-139928115271408| modconf library initialized

nov 08 22:16:28.708: app-139928115271408| Your GCC version: 4.4

nov 08 22:16:28.714: app-139928115271408| Your GCC version: 4.4

nov 08 22:16:28.726: app-139928115271408| Your GCC version: 4.4

nov 08 22:16:28.737: app-139928115271408| Your GCC version: 4.4

nov 08 22:16:28.750: app-139928115271408| Your GCC version: 4.4

nov 08 22:16:28.780: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.783: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.785: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.787: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.790: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.807: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.809: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.812: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.814: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.816: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.821: app-139928115271408| Your GCC version: 4.4

nov 08 22:16:28.831: app-139928115271408| Your GCC version: 4.4

nov 08 22:16:28.879: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.881: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.884: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.886: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.889: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.894: app-139928115271408| Your GCC version: 4.4

nov 08 22:16:28.905: app-139928115271408| Your GCC version: 4.4

nov 08 22:16:28.958: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.961: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.964: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.966: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.969: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:16:28.973: app-139928115271408| Unable to execute stop.  Error:

nov 08 22:16:28.973: app-139928115271408| Esecuzione del processo figlio "/etc/init.d/vmware" non riuscita (No such file or directory)nov 08 22:50:30.152: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:50:30.154: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:50:30.157: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:50:30.161: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:50:30.163: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:50:30.199: app-139928115271408| Your GCC version: 4.4

nov 08 22:50:30.284: app-139928115271408| Your GCC version: 4.4

nov 08 22:50:30.415: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:50:30.422: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:50:30.427: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:50:30.430: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:50:30.434: app-139928115271408| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12.

nov 08 22:50:30.439: app-139928115271408| Unable to execute stop.  Error:

nov 08 22:50:30.439: app-139928115271408| Esecuzione del processo figlio "/etc/init.d/vmware" non riuscita (No such file or directory)
```

Ho dimenticato qualche passaggio in fase di installazione?Last edited by stifler83 on Thu Nov 11, 2010 4:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

non ho mai usato vmware ma a naso direi che manca lo script in init.d...come hai installato vmware e soprattutto da portage o da dove?

----------

## stifler83

si quel problema l'ho risolto cercando vmware nel sistema e copiandolo all'interno di /etc/init.d/, ora me ne trovo un altro:

```
Version mismatch with vmmon module: expecting 238.0, got 209.0.

You have an incorrect version of the `vmmon' kernel module.

Try reinstalling VMware Workstation.
```

Io ho installato da portage vmware-modules. Li ho caricati ma il risultato non cambia mi appare sempre quel messaggio di errore.

----------

## marziods

hai provato a vedere se lo trovi tra i masked?

quando installai la versione 7.0 ebbi questo problema e dovetti usare layman per trovare la vmmom corretta per il kernel

mandi mandi

----------

## stifler83

Grazie della dritta, installando vmware da layman e smascherandolo i pacchetti, sono riuscito a risolvere senza problemi. Bisogna solamente mettere il .bundle all'interno di /usr/portage/distfile assegnandogli il nome richiesto dalla ebuild ed il gioco è fatto. Si avvia il demone e va tutto alla grande  :Smile: 

----------

